# Old Old Pistol



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My Stepsons friend brought this pistol over yesterday and I got to researching it and found that it was made between 1890 and 1914. It still fires too. Have no idea if it's worth anything but it's pretty neat.*


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i have an old top break Iver Johnson and cycle works 32sw. i still shoot it when i get the itch to, i paid $10 for it 40 years ago


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I saw a couple online for $140-$18-, guess they are not real valuable. I told him to hold onto it and pass it down to his Grand kids and maybe one day it will be worth something.*


----------

